# first time member introducing myself



## getmoving (Sep 8, 2020)

Hello all,
Happy to have found this site to connect with and be inspired by other bodybuilders.  Competed in my first natural physique contest  (August 2019) at the  Canfitpro Natural Physique Classic, Toronto, Ontario.    (Men 40+).  100% natural trainer.    Started training for my second competition in 2020 but put on hold.   Looking forward to connecting with other physique competitors who like myself are all natural - for shared inspiration. Thanks to everyone here for your motivation.


----------



## ordawg1 (Sep 8, 2020)

Welcome aboard ~


----------



## Arnold (Sep 8, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Sep 8, 2020)

Welcome...


----------



## CoachB84 (Sep 8, 2020)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Drugsgear (Sep 15, 2020)

Welcome to IMF!
Need help- come here ????


Sincerely, Alan.


----------

